# what song..............??



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

....gets you into the Halloween mood? There has to be at least one or two songs that totally transport you to October.


For me theres Weird Als Nature Trail to Hell : 





Everytime I hear this Im instantly brought to waiting in line at one of the haunted houses or hay rides. I even end singing this when we're waiting. lol



Also, Oingo Boingos Dead Mans Party: 




All I think about is Halloween parties and bonfires.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Even though this song has nothing to do with Halloween...it always gets me in the mood for Fall. I think it's just the "winter" woods in the video.....but definitely always takes me there!

Peter Murphy, Cuts You Up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpz2AWu4PZg


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

for me it's just simply ... the monster mash


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Rob Zombie - House of 1000 corpses. Marilyn Manson - sweet dreams. These always get me in the mood no matter what month or day it is.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

Dead Man's Party for me too... thanks for the youtube link SB, that's a really well done Tim Burton compilation video with it.


----------



## VintageGreenZombieGirl (Apr 18, 2012)

HalloweenTrick said:


> Rob Zombie - House of 1000 corpses. Marilyn Manson - sweet dreams. These always get me in the mood no matter what month or day it is.


Same here!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great thread idea (and choices).


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

not being a marilyn fan, i never heard the song before, but i gotta say, that would do nicely for anyone doing a vampire theme. say, you sure that's not our wristslitter as a poser. sure looks familiar


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Dead Man's Party, Nature Trail to Hell, Pet Semetery by the Ramones, Halloween by Siouxsie and the Banshees, as well as the Misfits song of the same name, Weird Science, as well as all the classics, Monster Mash, Thriller, etc.


----------



## VintageGreenZombieGirl (Apr 18, 2012)

Thriller! I forgot about that one! And, of course, The Time Warp! (I am a huge RHPS fan...lol)


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have many, but my top 5 favorites are:
"Halloween Theme"-MX-80 Sound or John Carpenter's original
"Every Day Is Halloween"-Ministry
"This Is Halloween"-Marilyn Manson
"Welcome To My Nightmare"-Alice Cooper 
"Bloodletting (The Vampire Song)"-Concrete Blonde


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, thriller, time warp, welcome to my nightmare, this is halloween, those are all good ones you guys. how about the flying purple people eater, or the haunted house
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrh-7PvbBM4


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Michael Jackson's "Thriller" and Rockwell's "Somebody's Watching Me." Oh! And CCR's "Bad Moon Rising."


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEbDXByF2EQ
Maralyn Manson's "this is halloween" My son randomly sings it around the house. It's generally followed by prop building, crafts, and a halloween movie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvsMPOfblfg&ob=av2e
Rob Zombie's "living dead girl" one of the few that can actually get me to dance.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dlGqyX10TY
And of course any of the "childhood favorites" remade are great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDidHzwYu3E

"Hello Salem! My name's Winifred...what's yours?"


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

hollow said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDidHzwYu3E
> 
> "Hello Salem! My name's Winifred...what's yours?"


YES!!! I totally almost put up "come little children...." no idea what its called though
By the by shadow, great thread!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> not being a marilyn fan, i never heard the song before, but i gotta say, that would do nicely for anyone doing a vampire theme. say, you sure that's not our wristslitter as a poser. sure looks familiar


Yes, he and wristslitter, when dressed like that, look _very_ similar Maybe we do have a celeb in our midst on occasion...



VintageGreenZombieGirl said:


> And, of course, The Time Warp! (I am a huge RHPS fan...lol)


A very comical scene from _The Drew Carey Show_:







hallorenescene said:


> how about the flying purple people eater, or the haunted house
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrh-7PvbBM4


Both are amusing songs. Good choices, too


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

The ultimate Halloween song for me is Elfman's Tales from the Crypt theme.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Verse 13 said:


> The ultimate Halloween song for me is Elfman's Tales from the Crypt theme.


Excellent pick, sir


----------



## DEADicated (Sep 22, 2008)

Ain't No Sin by the Blue Note Jazz Band - Jack Your Dead by the Moon-Rays - and Skeleton in the Closet by Louis Armstrong. I could listen to these songs and watch this video a hundred times. I pump this up in my garage when I want to get serious about prop making and it never fails me. This is also one of the best usages of a 3-axis skull I've seen.
Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj2RxuilOYw


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i just checked out the blue moon rising and somebody's watching me, i know those songs. good songs


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning, while driving to work, I thought of some other music that transports me straight to October and Halloween... But it's not Halloween-themed.

Van Halen's _*5150*_ album.






Let me 'splain.

When I was 9 years old, my parents and I moved across town to a much larger, brand-new house. October 1993. I think it was a couple of weeks before Halloween. In fact, that Halloween was the first holiday we decorated our new house for. My dad even made these cute little cut-out bats from some of my construction paper - I still have the one bat that has survived all these years hanging in my bedroom. I remember quite vividly that that particular Halloween was one of the few crisp, cool, and clear ones we ever had here in Virginia.

I also remember that at that time, Mom & Dad were listening to a LOT of Van Halen... Especially _5150_. Have you ever had a song trigger a memory so clear that you seemed to have been transported back in time? That's what this Van Halen album does for me. Nearly twenty years have passed, but when I hear ANY of the songs on this album, I'm instantly back in my parents' kitchen, sitting on lawn chairs, having our first dinner in our new house (pizza, of course). I can even smell the pizza and the new house smell. And then I remember our fun decorations, and making those silly little bats with my dad, and working on my Halloween costume with my mom. I can actually smell the crisp October air.

I swear, it's a better time machine than a tricked-out Delorean.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> i just checked out the blue moon rising and somebody's watching me, i know those songs. good songs


I jokingly sing, "There's a bathroom on the right..." If you don't listen closely, that _is_ what it sounds like the lyrics to CCR's song are, not "there's a bad moon on the rise."


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> The ultimate Halloween song for me is Elfman's Tales from the Crypt theme.


I had downloaded this song a looooong time ago and never realized I had it in my library until last fall. Now I add it to my Halloween playlists while I'm working on props or doing other Halloween stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

stormy girl, i love van halen. good music. if it brings you back to halloween memories, that works for me. 
pumpkin head, i put on the halloween music too while i decorate.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Just because of the band's name, Smashing Pumpkins reminds me of Halloween.


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

Don't Fear the Reaper for me!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't think there's any songs that get played year round that make me think of Halloween. The Headless Horseman song from the Legend of Sleepy Hollow is probably the quickest way to get me into Halloween mode (I've grown to like the Kay Starr version more than Bing's.)





...and just to be a little more eclectic, the theme from the Hardy Boys/Nancy Drew mysteries takes me back to my trick or treating days (yeah, I'm old) My big sister had a huge crush on Shaun Cassidy. I think the theme really spooked me when I was younger.


----------



## Falconn003 (Oct 25, 2009)

Here are but a few i i recently used in this past years Halloween hunt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yaEwcmrR4Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auzfTPp4moA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1mU6h4Xdxc&ob=av3n

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVxr63WaRrs


I play well over 5-6 Hrs of music in many genres..... keeps it flowing ><


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll go with all instrumentals, since that's what I prefer the majority of the time. Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana have too many to list, plus most here are well aware of them, so I will choose some by lesser-knowns.






Adrian von Ziegler:





BrunuhVille:


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I bust out Jeff Wayne's "War of the Worlds" on October 1st and listen to it a few times over the course of the month ... I put it away on November 1st and won't get it out again until next October 1st. It's my own little tradition.


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

goo goo muck and I was a teenage werewolf by the cramps
bark at the moon , mr. crawley , hellraiser and zombie stomp by ozzy osborne
dig up her bones , i turned into a martian , scream by the misfits 
anything from hellbilly deluxe by rob zombie
werewolves of london ( warren zevon) 
a bunch of alice cooper like the ballad of dwight fry , and feed my frankenstein...

i'll just stop there  because i have tons of songs that make me think back to
halloweens past ( heck i've got hundreds of halloween songs i play on random
during my partys )


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

"Halloween Spooks" ~ Lambert, Hendricks, and Ross; "Thriller (DMC Mix)"; "Bloodstone" ~ Amon Tobin; "Closer" ~ Kings of Leon. The list could go on and on and on...

Great thread.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

BadTableManor said:


> "Closer" ~ Kings of Leon.


The only song that I truly like by them Yes, that one does fit the Halloween mood _very_ well


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

This song def gets me in the mood, ecspecially the first minute which sounds like haunted house sound effects with the guitars. take a listen!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I guess "Monster Mash" would be the one that does it for me.


----------



## BonesNTF (Aug 16, 2006)

bach's tecata and fuge in D miner, ''Red Right Hand'' by Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds, and anything by Rob Zombie or Voltaire.


----------

